# Ever Had A Friend Hit On You Behind Your Mates Back?



## fmdog44 (Jun 10, 2018)

One time on a double date my best friend's wife asked me to have an affair with her. I acted like she was kidding because her and I were also close friends. She went silent and I never mentioned it to my date (fiance) and my buddy.  It was a shocker because I thought their relationship was solid. It turned out they divorced after a year of marriage.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2018)

Flirt with me yes but never hit on me. They know that wouldn’t be a good idea. The chance of getting their equipment seriously damaged might not be worth it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 10, 2018)

Well, don't know if this is close to be the same thing, but, I was seeing a gal (some 20 years younger than me) when I met my wife. Since I knew that the relationship between my future wife and I was serious, I told the other lady, on the phone, that I could no longer see her. She said "I thought we were friends?" I said back, "we were, but the lady I'm seeing now has much, much more in common with me than we ever did. Sorry, but this is the way I want it." 

And, yes, I did have a ****** relationship with this lady at one time. We had already stopped that. 

I did tell my wife about this lady and she was glad that I decided to stop seeing her.


----------



## Linda (Jun 13, 2018)

No, I've never been hit on by any of my our friends.  One guy did bring me a box of chocolate donuts a couple weeks ago when he came over to see my husband.  I guess that doesn't count though.


----------



## deesierra (Jun 13, 2018)

Many years ago the husband of a friend of mine suggested that we explore a ****** relationship. I was so stunned I laughed him off. A few years later he apologized for his inappropriate behavior.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes more than once...!!! They soon got told where to put themselves....


----------



## manlanc (Jun 16, 2018)

He was just fattening you up ready for the kill.


----------



## Linda (Jun 18, 2018)

manlanc said:


> He was just fattening you up ready for the kill.



Maybe so.


----------



## Lara (Jun 18, 2018)

Linda said:


> No, I've never been hit on by any of my our friends.  One guy did bring me a box of chocolate donuts a couple weeks ago when he came over to see my husband.  I guess that doesn't count though.


oh yes Yes YES! It absolutely counts! A box of chocolate donuts is an ultimate affair in itself!


----------



## Linda (Jun 19, 2018)

Maybe you are right Lara.  Maybe that's why my husband has started parking his pick up behind our house where no one can tell he's home.  He said that particular friend was getting on his nerves.


----------



## DGM (Jun 19, 2018)

Was comforting/hugging a friend whose husband was in the hospital.  She tried to transition the situation into a romantic one.  I parried it off.  Hubby recuperated and it was never mentioned.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 19, 2018)

My Husbands sister and I were close friends. From when she met her husband,he started hitting on me. He even did it at my wedding saying my husband didn't deserve me and that I should be with him. Just a few weeks ago we were at a funeral of a family member and he was with me where ever I was. I never would say anything to his wife because she has been through enough or tell my husband. I just continue to tell him to leave me the H**L alone.


----------



## Linda (Jun 19, 2018)

Sassycakes, just make sure he doesn't visit your house when your husband isn't home.  In other words I'm saying don't trust him any further than you could throw him.  He sounds like a first class piece of crap to me!!!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 19, 2018)

Yes, once was a neighbor we knew for many years suggested if I ever wanted to go out and talk with him over lunch,  since we probably have alot in common.  Another time it was a friend we met through a baseball league and he was over at my house for a birthday party. He cornered me in the living room when everyone else was outside and said he got the feeling that my husband (ex now) wasn't treating me right, said my husband must be crazy and he would be with me in a heartbeat. Well, he was right about the husband part, but he was married also and I wasn't interested in him that way. Such is life.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 19, 2018)

Sassycakes - This guy?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 19, 2018)

Just my cousin's creepy husband, about 30 years ago.   Of course, he hit on everything in a skirt so not a particularly flattering encounter.   I immediately told my husband who advised Creepy to mind his manners or else.       My hero.  :love_heart:


----------



## Pookie (Jun 19, 2018)

Ugh, yes, my stupid sister's stupid first husband. She was in the hospital having his 2nd child, Mom and I went to go help her when she got home for a couple weeks. 

He asked me if I'd like to join him in the shower. We were alone in the house.

He had a memorable shower. I flushed the other two toilets continuously as soon as I heard him get in the shower. I told my sister and she didn't believe me, but less than 2 years later she walked in on him and her best friend.

Now she believes me, and I was only 16 at the time!!

Arrrggghhh!!


----------



## Olive (Jun 20, 2018)

My sister's husband hit on me many years ago.  I was about 18.  She didn't believe me and didn't speak to me for 5 years.  I wished I hadn't told her.  Eventually, he left her for another woman, then she believed me.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2018)

Lara said:


> oh yes Yes YES! It absolutely counts! A box of chocolate donuts is an ultimate affair in itself!


:roflLara

A box of chocolates is merely a fling but donuts is another thing all together 
:chocolate:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 20, 2018)

I never mentioned Creepy to my cousin; I figured she was too busy with the fling she was having with the doctor she worked for to care.       They were such a dedicated couple; he died a couple of years ago and she plastered Facebook with "love of my life" and other tripe.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 20, 2018)

Years ago it happened a lot. Not now,but then we left all our friends behind when we moved 130 miles away. BUT,my sister`s husband is really pushing it. Texts me a lot and it`s always "Cutie","Sweetie" "Honey" etc. And the helo and goodbye hugs are more than a little too tight and long. Actually,he`s not really even my sister`s hubby-they divorced 20 years ago. But got back together and got engaged last Christmas. But it doesn`t really seem like they are planning any wedding. I will never say anything but yuck!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 20, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I never mentioned Creepy to my cousin; I figured she was too busy with the fling she was having with the doctor she worked for to care.       They were such a dedicated couple; he died a couple of years ago and *she plastered Facebook with "love of my life" and other tripe*.



barf


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 20, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> barf
> 
> View attachment 53313




But my sister and I got a lot of laughs from the tender tributes.   :lol:     "Love of my life, but the doctor, tho..."


----------



## Victor (Jun 21, 2018)

How do you define "hit on"  A flirt? A compliment? Comment?
I may say something nice to a woman but I  am not "hitting on her

that's a clear motive or intention.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

To me, being hit on is when a guy makes it blatantly obvious that he’s sexually attracted to you and wants to do something about it with no respect for the committed relationship. 

Flirting is a a different thing altogether. People can respectfully flirt and it can even be done tastefully.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 21, 2018)

Too bad Traveler's not here; he'd love this topic.   :lol:


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 22, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Sassycakes - This guy?



Actually he looked exactly like Johnny Carson. I still can't watch the reruns of the show because it brings back so many memories.


----------



## IKE (Jun 22, 2018)

Have I ever been hit on ?

I'll let you answer your own question, here's a resent photo of me......would you hit on me ?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 22, 2018)

I had an uncle (by marriage) who used to pull that prolonged tight hug crap.  Found out he did it to various females including some of my friends in high school AND his own daughter-in-law.  I also heard he had a massive porn collection in his garage....he leered all the time.  Ick. I was careful never to be alone with him. (I figured his wife _had _to know about him, but that was her problem.)


----------

